# Champagne Tan X Black Self



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Born 12/30/2016
9 born, 3 culled

Mom (and my silver tan mom)









Dad









1-3









Mom is one of my favorite girls. Super sweet, and such a great mom. Hoping to see some tan bellies here soon!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Kept only females from this litter. Starting to really get their color in.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

One of hers is looking super dark. One on top right. 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like I have a few tans in the mix. I'll know once belly color comes in more.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

